# Kayak Drysuit w/ pee zipper



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Finally got my "Kokatat" dry suit w/ relief zipper. A couple weeks back we were fishing the CBBT on the yaks and and I had to go...if you know what I mean. Not well versed in the ways of yak peeing, I had to hold it until lemonade was pouring outta' my ears.... I sat in the warm liquid for a few hours, not cool.....

With a gift from others...and a heathy $$ bump from myself, I procured this dry suit. A Kokatat. supposed to be 100% dry. : 


















I also got the booties for $35 as an add on. I thought I didn't need the weight of wader boots when in the water. Should be warm..: 



















Not too cheap for this set up, but I needed it. :beer:


----------



## jimmyjimmy (Aug 16, 2005)

*cool*

dang u got one..
so im gettin on too..
soon..
c ya


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

that looks like the kokatat supernova. it is a semi-dry(paddling) suit. the neoprene neck makes it so. but for the comfort, intstead of latex tight around your neck, a dash of water down your neck when you do turtle is no big deal.
relief zipper, worth its weight in gold. wax(at dive quarters) is needed for the zippers.
if they only made them for reels...........
ken c


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

My NRS pee zipper equipped suit should be here tomorrow. Hope it fits. It's 2x and I am really a 3x kind of guy. She said they are made really big. I hope so.

I really wanted to go out after those stripers but figured being a newcomer I should at least have the proper gear.


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

I was looking at dry clothing at WRO the other day and it caught my eye. i didnt know to go with a wet suit or a dry suit i know next to nothing about dry suits but i know wet suits trap water between you and the suit or something fancy like that.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*That is asking for....*

That is asking to get your beans zipped in above the Frank.....Frank and beans Frank and beans


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Good to see more folks are getting drysuits, I have the 07 NRS extreme releif drysuit, which is on sale at NRS. They are blowing it out to make room for their 08 models.

When you get yours you should go in up to you neck and test it out for leaks. It is also good to squat down and burp out any trapped air, if you go in without doing this, you drysuit becomes a balloon.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

ruthless said:


> Good to see more folks are getting drysuits, I have the 07 NRS extreme releif drysuit, which is on sale at NRS. They are blowing it out to make room for their 08 models.
> 
> When you get yours you should go in up to you neck and test it out for leaks. It is also good to squat down and burp out any trapped air, if you go in without doing this, you drysuit becomes a balloon.


That is exactly what I ordered because it was on sale. Does yours seem true to size or a bit big?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

It is cut full enough to wear fleece, but you want a good fit, not to tight for mobility and not to loose.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Cool. I guess that is a men's version. Is a there a women's, too?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Cool. I guess that is a men's version. Is a there a women's, too?




Are you keeping something from us there ehhh buuuuddddyyy


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Are you keeping something from us there ehhh buuuuddddyyy


Just keeping an eye out for what to get you when you finally buy your yak.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Womens drysuit hve th relief zipper in the back...no kiddeing!

http://www.kokatat.com/product_detail.asp?code=wsno


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hmm maybe ill get a girls incase i gotta take a dump while out there...j/k j/k


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

J/K???? Hmph, spoken like someone who's never had to take a dump while yaking...
/grumble

I dunno, if the dry suit works well...just wear Depends.


----------

